# Dr. Tom's Classroom



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (May 25, 2014)

Anyone with any experience taking this course? What did you think about it? Seems to focus on am and pm.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Jun 13, 2014)

Is there anyone at all who has taken, or is taking this course, and can give me some feedback?

If so, send me a message, I have a ? that is course related.


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE (Jul 17, 2014)

Not in his course, but was considering signing up for the fall/winter course for April exam...did you end up enrolling? If so how is it so far?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Jul 17, 2014)

Yes, I signed up for it. It's actually very good IMO, so far. He explains things well, uses slugs that the book doesn't do, and teaches like my college professors taught.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Jul 17, 2014)

It's at least 20 hours a week min, for 20 weeks...so know that going in.


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE (Jul 21, 2014)

OK thanks for the insight


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE (Jul 21, 2014)

I watched his you tube videos and he seems to be a real goo at explaining things... Are you planning to take the T&amp;F like he recommends (unless your a guru in HVAC or machine design?)


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Jul 21, 2014)

Yes, I am taking TFS. Took MD twice already.


----------

